# Strobes in dodge towing mirrors?



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

Has anyone ever installed flush mount LED strobes in there mirrors on a dodge? I cant figure out how to pop the black plastic off the arm that the mirror mounts to. Has any one ever attempted this or taken this apart? Thanks


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

i think in ordor to the that you have to disassemble the whole mirror and take it off the vehicle ... cuz i seen them doin that to a ford truck at a cop shop couple yrs back ... easy just very time consuming ...


----------



## Mems (Dec 19, 2009)

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=112565


----------



## razr777 (Jan 22, 2012)

I want to do the same thing put strobe led's in the dodge mirror's even if only one would be good. i seen the led strobe that changes amber and clear so one led strobe in each mirror and on each side would be good i think. buti can't figure out how to take them apart without breaking them and i'm working outside in the cold so i don't have a shop to work in the warmth lol. i'm thinking these mounted on the side or front of the plastic part of the mirror will work good but i want them counter sunk in not surface mounted so i would say flush mounted. 
http://shop.online-led-store.com/product_p/pszledstb0471.htm


----------

